# Hymer Swing



## Mickeyboy (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a problem getting the heating and boiler to work . I am using it in winter mode and you hear the click to tell me I guess that the boiler is firing and then the red light comes on and trips and stays on. Have tried bleeding the system of water and air but still no avail.

Would poor gas pressure cause this from igniting. Please help


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Reply*

Hi,
Make sure you have removed the vent cover on the outside of the van.
Cheers
Haggler


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Red light after 20-30 seconds - gas pressure (bottle and appliance isolating switch on?), or forgotten to take the cover off the exhaust/inlet vent.


----------



## Mickeyboy (Apr 5, 2006)

checked the outside of the van , there is no vent there pity. I was hoping it was something stupid like that. made sure water was getting into the boileralso by opening the return valve on the boiler. filled up again with water and yes still no bananas.

would the heating sytem work without the boiler working. would it blow cold air...this is driving me nuts...thanks Hagger for the reply though


----------



## Mickeyboy (Apr 5, 2006)

wher would the gas/appliance isolating switch be?. I cannot see a vent anywhere


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

On a Hymer, the isolation taps for all the appliances are normally lined up together behind a false drawer or cupboard front - normally somewhere near the sink.

It should have a vent on the outside wall, though depending on the type of heater, it may or may not have a cover.

If it is a water heater only, it will most likely be rectangular (chamfered corners at the bottom) and have a removable cover, if its a combi (space and water) it is likely to have a circular inlet/exhaust, which doesn't have a removable cover.


----------



## Mickeyboy (Apr 5, 2006)

found the isolating taps they are all ok and they are switched on no worries. still having a problem finding any vent though. 

Any other suggestions? Have I done something stupid or is it just teething problems getting to know your van.

Looks like I may need to call the guy I bnought it off and get him round to sort me out. I have no clue.


----------

